# Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

## derdy

I just installed a fresh Gentoo Hardened Sources on a server w/ 2 NICs upon bootup I get: 

```

[222.240379] EIP: [<c0b6254b>] SS:ESP 0068:df865be0

[222.249259] Kernel Panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

```

I booted back into the live cd and chroot'd and ran the following:

```

rc-update delete net.eth0 default

rc-update delete net.eth1 default

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth0

rm /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

Then I edited my /etc/conf.d/net file and commented out the config for both interfaces.

Then when I rebooted, all was well.

When I create a new net.eth0 and run:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

```

I get the same kernel panic error.

Here is my lspci:

```

livecd ~ # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation E7320 Memory Controller Hub (rev 0c)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A (rev 0c)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation E7525/E7520/E7320 PCI Express Port A1 (rev 0c)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB 64-bit PCI-X Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB Universal Host Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

        Kernel modules: uhci-hcd

00:1d.4 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 6300ESB Watchdog Timer (rev 02)

00:1d.5 PIC: Intel Corporation 6300ESB I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 6300ESB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 0a)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 6300ESB LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SATA Storage Controller (rev 02)

        Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

        Kernel modules: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6300ESB SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

        Kernel driver in use: tg3

        Kernel modules: tg3

04:03.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)

```

I have the .config used to compile the kernel as well, but I'm not sure which part of it to post, just let me know what I need to put up to get this fixed.  

Thanks in advance for all the help!

----------

## EzInKy

 *derdy wrote:*   

> I just installed a fresh Gentoo Hardened Sources on a server w/ 2 NICs upon bootup I get: 
> 
> ```
> 
> [222.240379] EIP: [<c0b6254b>] SS:ESP 0068:df865be0
> ...

 

That error seems to indicate the problem is with code that the cpus instruction pointer is pointing to so I doubt your nics are the issue. You might want to make sure your kernel is compiled for the correct architecture.

----------

## derdy

I used an x86 livecd.

downloaded this package - http://gentoo.osuosl.org/releases/x86/current/stage3-i686-20090616.tar.bz2

used this portage build - http://gentoo.osuosl.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

and emerged hardened-sources

How else could I check my architectures are the same?

----------

## EzInKy

Perhaps a memory problem then? That error seems a lot lower level than your nic configuration.

----------

## derdy

 *EzInKy wrote:*   

> Perhaps a memory problem then? That error seems a lot lower level than your nic configuration.

 

I have some new memory on order, but it only happens when I try to enable a nic card.  I can enable it when it first boots up or leave it down for away and run some other programs before I enable it always with the same results.

----------

## derdy

Need Memory arrived.....installed......still getting same panic error......anyone else have any ideas?

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info, as run from the installed system?  What is the full output of the panic text?  I would be surprised if you did not get any other information in the dump.  You will need to provide the function name and may need to provide the full call stack.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your .config. I'll just take a quick look. If I see something suspicious, then I'll ask for more info, and set up a kernel that won't do that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

I wanted to see if anybody had figured this out yet...  I am having the same problem when using hardened-sources-2.6.28-r9.

I have my two NICs bonded, and the system only kernel panics when bring up that interface.  The system does not kernel panic when bring up net.lo.  If I don't bring up the bonded interface, the system appears to be completely stable, and it went for over a week of uptime, before I halted it.

Just another note, I have done a full hardware test, and everything looks good.  I have also tried using gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5, with a nearly identical .config, and everything works.  (the only difference in the .configs are the security things, like PaX)

Thanks!

Screen Shot

----------

## pappy_mcfae

dopow,

Post your .config. I'll just take a quick look. If you could also post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, that would be helpful. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

Pappy,

Here it all is!

Hardened (hardened-sources-2.6.28-r9) .config:  http://pastebin.com/m25576625

Gentoo (gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5) .config:  http://pastebin.com/m617d9050

/proc/cpuinfo:

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1866.812

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 3733.62

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6300  @ 1.86GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1866.812

cache size   : 2048 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow

bogomips   : 3733.45

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:2778

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2779

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:27e0 (rev 01)

00:1c.5 0604: 8086:27e2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b8 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c0 (rev 01)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 01)

03:00.0 0200: 14e4:1659 (rev 11)

04:00.0 0200: 14e4:1659 (rev 11)

05:05.0 0300: 1002:515e (rev 02)

```

/etc/fstab:

```
/dev/md1   /boot      ext3      noatime,nosuid,noexec      0 0

/dev/md2   /         ext3      noatime            0 0

/dev/md3   /var/log      ext3      noatime,nosuid,noexec      0 0

/dev/md4   /home      ext3      noatime,nosuid,noexec,usrquota   0 0

/dev/hda   /mnt/cdrom   auto      noexec            0 0

shm      /dev/shm      tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec      0 0

```

Thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Before I work on the hardened, I want to make sure the gentoo settings are better. If they work, then I'll apply them to the other .config, and you should have both in good order.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Also see how and if the issue has gone away. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

Pappy,

Here is the dmesg output:  http://pastebin.com/m1c9e1512

Thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did that fix your issue? If so, I'll setup the hardened-sources and double check to make sure that all other drivers mentioned in /var/log/dmesg are present and accounted for.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

The gentoo-sources is working, and everything looks good!

Thanks Pappy!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. I'll do up the hardened sources kernel later on this afternoon and send it when done.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Actually, I redid the gentoo-sources as well. I did a little reading, that I strongly suggest for yourself. You'll find it in the file /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt. I have made the recommended kernel changes in that document, and gave you just a bit of the Pappy razzle-dazzle as well, so your machine will run fast, like it's supposed to run.

Click here for the new gentoo-sources .config.

Click here for the hardened-sources .config

As long as there are no problems, you need not send /var/log/dmesg. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

Pappy,

I was finally able to get both of the kernels compiled.  However, I am now hitting a strange new issue...  The 'noexec' option in /etc/fstab for /dev/md4 is not being used.  (My /etc/fstab hasn't changed from the above)  noexec is still working on md1 and md3.  I am verifiing this from /proc/mounts.  This is happening in both kernels.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

No. Unfortunately, I've not worked with the /etc/fstab to that degree. My apologies. If no one comes along here to help with that issue, start a new thread on it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dopow

thank you for all of your help Pappy, I appreciate it!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're most welcome. Thanks for the opportunity to help.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

